# Rescue cat settling advice please



## Morgan&Princes mum (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi everyone 

I’m new here so please be kind, but I’m just after some advice or reassurance that we’re doing he right thing.

On Sunday we became the proud owners of Morgan (5) and Prince (4), from a local rescue centre. Two beautiful black and white moggys! When we’ve visited with them before Morgan has always been the more timid one whilst Prince was always in your face.

Soon as we bought them home we set them up in the living room with everything they’d need, both went off to hide under the sofa as expected but they would let us fuss them under there. Within a few hours Morgan was out and about and although still a little timid has pretty much settled into the house to the point where he’s roaming around quite happily ,asks for his breakfast and tea and has begun to form a relationship with my 5 year old daughter. Prince on the other hand has some out going moments, he’ll generally come out in an evening for a cuddle and sits on my knee happily being fussed but still will go under the sofa as his safe place.

Today my mum came round to meet them, Morgan has carried on being his usual self but I feel like Prince has gone back to square one- he’s letting me fuss him under the sofa but not coming out anymore- I know this is normal but just wanted to know if there was anything else we can do? 

I can’t believe how they’ve switched roles since coming into the home, both have previously been house cats separately but they bonded at the rescue centre so obviously we wanted to keep them as a double act. I’m wondering if Prince is finding it harder as he’s been in rescue since last summer whereas Morgan only went in at Christmas.

These are the first rescues I’ve ever had, I was brought up around cats, my mum bred Burmese and still has 5 but no longer breeds- but Burmese are a different kettle of fish to these beautiful boys! 

All advice and tips are gratefully received. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bless them. It sounds as if Morgan is settling very well and I'm sure Prince will given time - just do everything at his pace and don't make him come out if he doesn't want to (I'm sure you wouldn't) He may think visitors are coming to take him away


----------



## Morgan&Princes mum (Mar 14, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> Bless them. It sounds as if Morgan is settling very well and I'm sure Prince will given time - just do everything at his pace and don't make him come out if he doesn't want to (I'm sure you wouldn't) He may think visitors are coming to take him away


I never thought of it that way bless him, and my brother came too so maybe men's voices are new? 
He's a lot braver at night , turns into a proper love machine ❤ We're only on day 3 though so I know we could have weeks of this... he makes me laugh in a morning, walks around downstairs literally shouting 'hello, hello' until he sees me getbup then goes to hide again- I've never had a cat who speaks other than miaowing xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Firstly welcome to Pet Forum 

Secondly thank you for taking on not one, but two black 'n white moggies  All too often the black and black 'n white cats get left behind in rescues whilst their "prettier" cousins get adopted much quicker ! I'm sure that Price will settle very quickly with Morgan setting an example and showing him the way. 

And please can we have some photos of your lovely boys ?


----------



## Morgan&Princes mum (Mar 14, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Firstly welcome to Pet Forum
> 
> Secondly thank you for taking on not one, but two black 'n white moggies  All too often the black and black 'n white cats get left behind in rescues whilst their "prettier" cousins get adopted much quicker ! I'm sure that Price will settle very quickly with Morgan setting an example and showing him the way.
> 
> And please can we have some photos of your lovely boys ?


Of course!! Prince is the first pic and Morgan is the second (he must of had a few scuffles in his time with his scars on his nose) 
The lady who runs the rescue is overrun with all black or black and white cats so we went with that in the back of our mind knowing we could help them, she said lots of them will never get chosen yet she'd had a 7 month old tortie come in and already had 6 phonecalls about her within a day.. it's so sad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

They'll just need a bit of time to get over all the upheaval. Lovely moggies. Well done to you.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Morgan&Princes mum 
Handsome boys black or black and white are two of my favorite cat colors.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

With the exception of one, all my cats have been/are black or black 'n white !

@Morgan&Princes mum - good looking duo


----------



## Morgan&Princes mum (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone- things are going okay at the moment. Prince is really confident now when it’s just me and him but he’s still hiding from my partner and daughter so they’re just doing lots to build his trust up. He’s still inclined to run under the sofa - we have it up on books for him at the moment so he can get under it comfortably but wondering whether to lower it and give him somewhere else to hide when he chooses. 
I bought an igloo bed for them which Morgan adored but Prince has not entertained it yet so maybe he would if the sofa wasn’t the easy option? I don’t want to do anything to ruin the process with him xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Morgan&Princes mum 
If Prince is a bit shy around your husband and daughter, maybe if you have not tried, have them do calm activities in the living room, reading, working on a laptop etc so he gets used to their presence. 
I often sit on floor level with shy cats but not so close to scare them.
Speaking in a relaxing voice to the cat or just in general while doing activities gets them used to your voice.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It's early days, quite honestly, and you seem to be making fantastic progress. They are a lovely-looking pair and sure to bring you a lot of fun and happiness. Give it a few more days!!:Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What beautiful cats. Isn't it a shame that so many are in rescue and people can't see further than their colour. If Prince is a bit shy with your husband and daughter, try getting one of them to give them their food so they associate them with something good, this might help. My black and white girl, who is nervous of her own shadow, took a month to come out from under the armchair so its just a matter of time.


----------

